# A nice specimen 1967 GTO



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I purchased a 1967 GTO over the weekend. Montreaux Blue, Parchment interior, 400- 4bbl- his/hers -factory AC that works- Rallye ones very nice shape,,, I will try to post some pics.. I need some advice : I would like to add disc brakes...fronts at first, rears soon, the car is now 4 wheel drum with 14" Rallye 1 wheels (I don't know if they are "real" or repro)....What do I need and who's product should I buy??? As always, thanx for the responses.
Eric P.S. In the last pic, I am the old fat Dude, not the short hairy one!!!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The car looks really sweet! Congrats!




Eric Animal said:


> Eric P.S. In the last pic, I am the old fat Dude, not the short hairy one!!!!arty:


Are you sure?!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet Looks Good.nice Find


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric,

I purchased my 4 wheel disc conversion package from Direct Fit Brakes.

Some things to consider when doing this conversion would be to change all bushings front and rear, upper and lower ball joints as well as the bearings and seals in the differential. You will have to pull the axles to remove the rear drum backing plates.

Any questions feel free to ask, Beautiful GTO!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I purchased a 1967 GTO over the weekend. Montreaux Blue, Parchment interior, 400- 4bbl- his/hers -factory AC that works- Rallye ones very nice shape,,, I will try to post some pics.. I need some advice : I would like to add disc brakes...fronts at first, rears soon, the car is now 4 wheel drum with 14" Rallye 1 wheels (I don't know if they are "real" or repro)....What do I need and who's product should I buy??? As always, thanx for the responses.
> Eric P.S. In the last pic, I am the old fat Dude, not the short hairy one!!!!arty:


Hey Eric!
The car looks great! 
Don't know if you have a copy, but first on your list should be picking up the GTO Restoration Guide. Tons of info and useful diagrams. 
As far as the disc brake conversion, another place to check out would be PST,
Performance Suspension Technology

I bought all my poly suspension stuff from them and they are a good company to work with.

Have a great time with is. Glad you found something to stir your soul! :cool

Russ :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice car Eric. I put on disc brakes from Stainless Steel Brake Company (SSBC). They have several options and were very helpful when I told them what I wanted to do as far as wheels. As mentioned earlier, you might as well replace anything in your front end that looks worn.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I always wanted SSBC's tri-power calipers:








I opted for classic performance's kit though.


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

Very, very nice car. I was watching that one on EBay last week. It didn't sell - you must have really worked the seller over after the sale. Congrats!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good info everyone.......


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks for the good info everyone.......


Eric, the car looks great. Good luck with it. From one '67 coupe owner to another..........


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice ride!!! What's the story with the Racoon, pet?:confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Nice ride!!! What's the story with the Racoon, pet?:confused


Beautiful ride!!! Congrats! Reference to Racoon, atleast it is night time that photo was taken:willy: I thought the animal of the GTO was a Tiger, not a racoon! Hee Hee


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Officially it's the Tiger, at least that's the animal that was in some of the adds way back when. We all know that the true animal of the GTO is the Goat. Never hurts to throw in a little of the demonic...




NJgoat said:


> Beautiful ride!!! Congrats! Reference to Racoon, atleast it is night time that photo was taken:willy: I thought the animal of the GTO was a Tiger, not a racoon! Hee Hee


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The raccoon is my friend. I found him when he was a baby (mother killed by a car). I raised him until he was fully grown (35 lbs)...He now lives in a near by State Park. His name is Russell, be nice to him or he will nest in your garage....Be afraid, be very afraid.......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> The raccoon is my friend. I found him when he was a baby (mother killed by a car). I raised him until he was fully grown (35 lbs)...He now lives in a near by State Park. His name is Russell, be nice to him or he will nest in your garage....Be afraid, be very afraid.......


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Afraid*

If I found that in my garage, peeking around the goat, I would scream like a little B$&%@! Then run like [email protected]&$! lookin' for my piece!:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

He is actually pretty friendly.....and loves marshmallows!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> He is actually pretty friendly.....and loves marshmallows!!



cool next encounter with one ill pull out the marshmellows. I love em too. But on a serious not its cool, I love animals. I have a yellow lab and two domestic short hair cats. Actually one cat is mixed with a bob cat. The tips of its ears, the ear hair is long and pointed but he has a full tail unlike some bob cats.:cheers Ex-hunter too, believe it or not.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, but is he a ROYAL BOBCAT ?? I have 1 chocolate Lab, 4 cats, 1 raccoon,1 rabbit, 2 chickens, 1 turtle....................and 1 goat:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> He is actually pretty friendly.....and loves marshmallows!!


great! That`ll make it easier to shoot him. Toss a couple marshmallows out there and stand back!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes, but is he a ROYAL BOBCAT ?? I have 1 chocolate Lab, 4 cats, 1 raccoon,1 rabbit, 2 chickens, 1 turtle....................and 1 goat:cheers


all i know other than that, is that he is a big fat cat!!:cheers


----------

